# Hunting Questions :



## FourBurrowHunt (6 January 2012)

Heyy poeple,
I have a few questions i need to ask:
1. I have a very feathered cob and i am taking him hunting for his first time should i trim or clip or leave them long ? My personal veiw is to leave them long.
2. Is it cruel to hunt in a saddle that is not made to measure ? < I have spoken to a saddler and now know how to check if it fits and how to sort it.
3. My horse is 4 - 5 is that an ok age to hunt them ?
4. Is anyone going to the hunt on the 21st or 23rd of Jan 2012 at Ludgvan ?
5. My horse has gone lame PM me if you have one i can borrow for This ^ . 

Thanks !!


----------



## JenHunt (6 January 2012)

*answers in bold below! *



FourBurrowHunt said:



			Heyy poeple,
I have a few questions i need to ask:
1. I have a very feathered cob and i am taking him hunting for his first time should i trim or clip or leave them long ? My personal veiw is to leave them long.

*leave them on, it will help to prevent mud fever! just make sure they're clean and combed out for the meet*

2. Is it cruel to hunt in a saddle that is not made to measure ? < I have spoken to a saddler and now know how to check if it fits and how to sort it.

*as long as it fits you both then it is fine!*

3. My horse is 4 - 5 is that an ok age to hunt them ?

*as long as you feel his schooling and maturity is ready for it! Many go out a few times at 3yo before learning properly at 4 or 5*

4. Is anyone going to the hunt on the 21st or 23rd of Jan 2012 at Ludgvan ?
5. My horse has gone lame PM me if you have one i can borrow for This ^ . 

*can't help with these two, sorry!*

Thanks !! 

Click to expand...


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (6 January 2012)

Thanks x my saddle was our old horses x


----------



## BombayMix (6 January 2012)

When I used to go on hunting holidays in Ireland there would be many 2y/o out hunting... I wouldn't worry about 4/5 y/o as long as you don't think it will completley blow his brain!


----------



## LizzieJ (6 January 2012)

FourBurrowHunt said:



			Thanks x my saddle was our old horses x
		
Click to expand...

Does it fit your current horse?  Most people won't have made to measure saddles but they will have had saddles fitted to their horse.


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (6 January 2012)

LizzieJ said:



			Does it fit your current horse?  Most people won't have made to measure saddles but they will have had saddles fitted to their horse.
		
Click to expand...


No lizzie i dont think it does x


----------



## mastermax (6 January 2012)

If you know that it doesnt fit your current horse then you really should not be a) riding him in it and b) definately not hunting him in it. If it is the first time you have hunted then you may not have yet developed a good secure independant huntng seat that would keep the weight off his back and coupled with a poorly fitting saddle you will cause him pain and discomfort.


----------



## AprilBlossom (6 January 2012)

This is a wind up isnt it!? Lol 

If you're worried just take your horse in a head collar and no saddle, then you're not being cruel  Also, leave the feathers long but put a couple of pairs of wellies on him, that'll stop the mud clogging up his lovely feathers...have fun!


----------



## TeamChaser (6 January 2012)

AprilBlossom said:



			This is a wind up isnt it!? Lol 

If you're worried just take your horse in a head collar and no saddle, then you're not being cruel  Also, leave the feathers long but put a couple of pairs of wellies on him, that'll stop the mud clogging up his lovely feathers...have fun!
		
Click to expand...

LOL - and of course you can borrow my horse. Just stick him in any old saddle, he won't worry!!


----------



## AprilBlossom (6 January 2012)

Nah, don't borrow another horse, take the lame one as he will be much quieter and easier to control if he's hopping about!


----------



## TeamChaser (6 January 2012)

AprilBlossom said:



			Nah, don't borrow another horse, take the lame one as he will be much quieter and easier to control if he's hopping about!
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Made me chuckle


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (7 January 2012)

not a windup?


----------



## Happy Hunter (7 January 2012)

FBH - I think many may be assuming that you are joking.

Review your posts: Nothing wrong with them one at a time - but when combined together you must realise why people may not be taking you very seriously

Your asking a lot of 'odd questions' 
You dont have a stock pin.
You dont have a stock.
you dont have suitable bridle
you dont have suitable saddle
you dont have suitable horse - i,e, lame. - not to mention you havent said if this horse is sensible XC or fun rides - this may be a more suitable education for you both for the mean time.

Please let us know if any of the above has been mistaken  - but atm your turning up to a Hunt wearing jods with no horse. - Infact I think this may be the best way forward - I would reccomend attending on foot and assessing the situation before you attend on horse.


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (7 January 2012)

I have a sutiable bridle - I just didnt know where to buy the bit . My horse is lame but i am hoping he will get better as it was last week .
My saddle is ok i was just asking advice .
The rest of them i cant remember - I have been to tthis hunt before on my old pony and it is easy - My horse is 4 and he is a plesure to ride just never been on a hunt so i am asking if i can borrow a horse because i havent been in a while, So thank you very much for commenting now i have cleared that up - If you are not going to comment on the post by saying somthing helpfull like ' I have a bit ' Or ' You could buy it at ...... ' etc ,,, then dont at all.


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (7 January 2012)

& i dont have a stock and pin because i dont hunt often due to lack of horses and i dont show often, I have only just found out that to my breed of horse i need a stock pin- Someone has agreed to lend me there horse if mine is still lame Thank You very Much !!


----------



## HappyHorses:) (7 January 2012)

OP- you can borrow my section D if your horse is still lame.

He's not yet 3 and unbroken but has a nice long mane you can use as reins and a back like a table so no need for a saddle.

I don't know how he will behave tho as is unbroken. I think if you can get someone in front who has a mare in season my fella will chase them so should be a good fun ride.


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (7 January 2012)

Thanks for being serious :/


----------



## Goldenstar (7 January 2012)

AprilBlossom said:



			This is a wind up isnt it!? Lol 

If you're worried just take your horse in a head collar and no saddle, then you're not being cruel  Also, leave the feathers long but put a couple of pairs of wellies on him, that'll stop the mud clogging up his lovely feathers...have fun!
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Echo Bravo (7 January 2012)

You don't need a stock pin because of your breed of horse, just go to your local tack shop, buy one that looks like a ridingcrop  and buy a ready made stock. Simples, as that what I did many years ago, just make sure if you have long hair,buy a hairnet.


----------



## BombayMix (7 January 2012)

FourBurrowHunt said:



			So thank you very much for commenting now i have cleared that up - If you are not going to comment on the post by saying somthing helpfull like ' I have a bit ' Or ' You could buy it at ...... ' etc ,,, then dont at all.
		
Click to expand...

It is this sort of rudeness that makes people wonder if you are making it all up. Why on earth ask a question and then be rude of those that reply.

PS if you read back through what you have written you say that you don't think the saddle fits the horse < could be a pointer to why people think you are winding them up just to carry on riding in it anyway.


----------



## arizonahoney (8 January 2012)

Papafrita has the answer(s)! Only you may need to venture into NL to find her...


----------



## EAST KENT (8 January 2012)

FourBurrowHunt said:



			Heyy poeple,
I have a few questions i need to ask:
1. I have a very feathered cob and i am taking him hunting for his first time should i trim or clip or leave them long ? My personal veiw is to leave them long.
2. Is it cruel to hunt in a saddle that is not made to measure ? < I have spoken to a saddler and now know how to check if it fits and how to sort it.
3. My horse is 4 - 5 is that an ok age to hunt them ?
4. Is anyone going to the hunt on the 21st or 23rd of Jan 2012 at Ludgvan ?
5. My horse has gone lame PM me if you have one i can borrow for This ^ . 

Thanks !! 

Click to expand...

Definitely leave it`s hairy legs alone..and def put brushing boots and heel protectors on,best colours are pink or purple.The feathers will stick out between boots and bells..but that is very trendy right now.Never mind about a non fitting saddle,put a nice bright quilted saddle cloth on to take up any slack..you could have it matching the boots,very fetching.Hunters always have matching browbands..that is a must,or you could go and set a fashion with one of those nylon coloured synthetic bridles.Make perfectly sure for your own attire that your riding coat is red,your long boots have wonderful archy dressage type tops,and your stock need`nt be boring white..go trendy..lumo pink with the red coat would be outstanding.


----------



## Lulwind (8 January 2012)

I have a nice cob you can borrow.  Lots of feathers, and he is black so white boots would look lurvely on him.

Sure your saddle would fit fine as one size fits all.

He is 4 so perfect age as nice and young.

Of course I would lend him to someone I have never met before.  Hey, this is what HHO is about, is it not?

PS - forgot to mention unbroken entire.  Would this matter?


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (8 January 2012)

Echo Bravo said:



			You don't need a stock pin because of your breed of horse, just go to your local tack shop, buy one that looks like a ridingcrop  and buy a ready made stock. Simples, as that what I did many years ago, just make sure if you have long hair,buy a hairnet.

Click to expand...

Thanks ! x


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (8 January 2012)

This is not ment to wind people up ! i now know more and i have a stock pin etc and i know about my horses illness and it aint lameness


----------



## EAST KENT (9 January 2012)

Lulwind said:



			I have a nice cob you can borrow.  Lots of feathers, and he is black so white boots would look lurvely on him.

Sure your saddle would fit fine as one size fits all.

He is 4 so perfect age as nice and young.

Of course I would lend him to someone I have never met before.  Hey, this is what HHO is about, is it not?

PS - forgot to mention unbroken entire.  Would this matter?

Click to expand...

Nah..boots must be purple or pink.Being entire could be good..he`d be very sociable with any mares about


----------



## HappyHorses:) (9 January 2012)

East Kent- I've already offered my colt. Think the op is keen but she is a bit far from me.





HappyHorses:) said:



			OP- you can borrow my section D if your horse is still lame.

He's not yet 3 and unbroken but has a nice long mane you can use as reins and a back like a table so no need for a saddle.

I don't know how he will behave tho as is unbroken. I think if you can get someone in front who has a mare in season my fella will chase them so should be a good fun ride.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## EAST KENT (9 January 2012)

HappyHorses:) said:



			East Kent- I've already offered my colt. Think the op is keen but she is a bit far from me.
		
Click to expand...

Do you suppose FBH will offer tickets for this event?


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (9 January 2012)

wat do you mean tickets ?


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (12 January 2012)

You do realise you have to take you own hound don't you...
Oh....and of you can find a horn to blow the master will be very pleased with you...
Good luck !


----------



## HappyHorses:) (12 January 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			You do realise you have to take you own hound don't you...
Oh....and of you can find a horn to blow the master will be very pleased with you...
Good luck !
		
Click to expand...

I heard that a good way of bonding with the master is to give them a wedgie.


----------



## PapaFrita (13 January 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Definitely leave it`s hairy legs alone..and def put brushing boots and heel protectors on,best colours are pink or purple.The feathers will stick out between boots and bells..but that is very trendy right now.Never mind about a non fitting saddle,put a nice bright quilted saddle cloth on to take up any slack..you could have it matching the boots,very fetching.Hunters always have matching browbands..that is a must,or you could go and set a fashion with one of those nylon coloured synthetic bridles.Make perfectly sure for your own attire that your riding coat is red,your long boots have wonderful archy dressage type tops,and your stock need`nt be boring white..go trendy..lumo pink with the red coat would be outstanding.

Click to expand...

Are you me?


----------



## Blitzen (13 January 2012)

No no no, HappyHorses! Its the classic "why are you hitting yourself" that will really build up rapport!


----------

